# Z vs. Z



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

My 1986 300ZX Turbo is running a Procharged 350Z this upcoming friday!


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Yeah so wish me luck. I don't think I am going to have much of a problem with this driver though. And yes it's legal the cops are closing off a street in Nashville at our sponsors place so we can race!


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I dont know about that one bro, youd better tape it though Hey what do you know about ngk plugs James....I want to run colder plugs and Im going to post a thread or pm mike about it-- with ngks the higher the number the colder it is right?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

I believe you are right about the number. I just went to replace my plugs with some of the new Iridiums from NGK. Unfortunately MSA screwed me over and they don't fit.
About the 350Z Im not worried at all actually. It ran a 10.6 in the 1/8th! I know the car will desimate me but hehe the driver isn't good enough to make it that fast.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> My 1986 300ZX Turbo is running a Procharged 350Z this upcoming friday!


I saw one of those at the track here track pushing about 403 Hp. I suspect he'd eat you alive , but yeah it all depends on the driver. Good luck. :cheers:


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Yeah he pushing over 400 with his brand new nitrous oxide system. Problem is his such a bad driver he just floors it and never gets grip. HE RAN A 10.6 in the 1/8th. Im really not worried unless some other driver is in control. I know this Z will beat mine. But the thing is in this case its going to be driver vs. driver.

[email protected] how did you do at the track this weekend?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> [email protected] how did you do at the track this weekend?


Snowed out.  

Anybody who doesn't beleive me , go check out Bandimere.com.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

That sucks!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Oh well it was just the first day for this year. No biggy. I have chances for the 17th , 18th , and the 21st (State Patrol sponsored event). I plan on going to the track a lot this summer. :cheers:


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Thank god someone here call Nitrous by its actual name and not "NOS". Thank you James for renewing my faith that the "bi and the curious" parts one and two havent completely brainwashed everyone


----------

